# first failed icsi cycle. so low and lonely



## pixy9 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi ladies nice to meet you all. Ive just plucked up the courage to post after finding out on wed our first icsi cycle has failed.  I only mmade it a week after ET of two embies. Has anyone else had a similar thing, I cant believe my period came so early.  But of course you phone the hosp and just t tell u to test next t week and wait. Blood flow is so bad nothing could survive. Every thing hadwent so well just wish I knew wht I was doing wrong. So scared now to try again the thought of never being a mum is killing me. Thanks for reading ladies.xxx


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

*pixy* didn't want to read and run. So sorry that you didn't get to OTD day . Our first attempt also failed, but before we even got to ET, and it is hard to get your head around why it didn't work for you but don't let these thoughts put you off trying again. Take some time with your DH, allow yourself time to feel low then pick yourself up and hopefully next time it will be your turn. Wishing you lots of    for a future cycle. xx


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Pixy

I'm sat here typing with tears strolling down my face. As you can see from sig I've just had my 2nd ICSI bfn & this time bled before otd 

I was so upset to start then picked myself up then tonight I made the mistake of reading some posts of the ladies on my previous threads. Oh boy shouldn't have done that as I'm now sat here feeling sorry for myself 

I just wanted to let you know you're not alone, it's a tough journey & nobody understands unless they've been through it. As we know it does work & that's what's keeping me going.

Big hugs   xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Look after yourself x x x


----------

